# VILNIUS. The cosy capital of Lithuania



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Vilnius, the capital of Lithuania. Best to be visited during the summer months (i.e. now).

For those who may have forgotten where Vilnius is:





All photos taken during 14-18 of June 2011

1. Old soviet-era sports hall which mainly served as an arena for basketball and concerts. It has been standing abandoned for years now while area regeneration projects are being discussed endlessly. An Jewish cemetery destroyed by the Soviets around 1950 was located in the area


2.


3. River Neris


4. A few years back almost noone used to ride a bicycle in the city as a mean of transportation. Today Vilnius is packed by cyclists even if road infrastructure is far from perfect. I think it has passed the breaking point where riding a bike in the streets has become a "mainstream" rather than some kind of exclusive or "weird" practice. I think this is really good


5. Jesus greets people from the wall of the Cathedral building. Catholic church is not really as popular as it used to be or as it is in some more religious European nations. Lithuanian catholic church has done everything to discredit itself in Lithuania and now all it does is being engaged in some scandals, arguments and low-level political discussions. Most of the educated parts of society as well as a significant part of the political elite have distanced themselves from this organisation which leads and manages what is still regarded as the "main religion" in Lithuania


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

6. The tallest church tower in the old city.


7.


8. Some climbing needs to be done before going up by elevator


9. Near the top. Stairs to the open-air observation deck


10.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

11.


12.


13.


14.


15.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

16.


17.


18.


19.


20.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

21.


22.


23.


24.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

So Vilnius is absolutely georgous! Especially the Old Town and Vilnius University.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantastic thread! I've loved looking at pics of Vilnius since El Greco posted a thread in the UK forums. I find it amazing how quickly the city has regenerated its centre. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

The catholic Church might not be that popular, they still have some fantastic church builings I see


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very insightful photos into this lovely city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Vilnius


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice photos, but it seems the weather wasnt particularly good.

BTW is that church tower always open to the public? I didnt even know about it, the views seem fantastic.



Conor said:


> Fantastic thread! I've loved looking at pics of Vilnius since El Greco posted a thread in the UK forums. I find it amazing how quickly the city has regenerated its centre. It's a beautiful place.


You have good memory kay: 

And speaking of threads theres another I posted on here, not Vilnius, but equally beautiful.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Gorgeous city


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

25.


26.


27. One of the lower towers of Vilnius University campus


28. Cathedral Tower


29.


30.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

31.


32. 


33.


34.


35.


36.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

never have a close look of your city as this one
and those few modern buildings are nicely designed.
may they multiply as fast as it could.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

37.


38.


39.


40.


41.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

42.


43. Main inner court of the old Vilnius University Campus


44.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

45.


46.


47.


48.


49.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

50.


51.


52.


53.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I remember the university church tower was under renovation, so we didn't have to chance to climb it last year. Great views from up there!

I agree Vilnius is a wonderfull city to stay for some days. Not overcrowded, rather cheap, good food en drinks, great architecture, cool for cycling and above all: nice people.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

_Mort_ said:


> They pray to somebody behind the picture not to the picture itself.


But they do it _at_ the picture


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)

Winter is a great time to visit Vilnius 
A few pictures from cold city:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Wish we had a proper winter like that here in western Germany.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I love Vilnius in winter when it's cold and snowy. Too bad once it all melts (and it can happen any second) things turn a little messy.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)

More photos of sunny old town.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful light.


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

great city and fantastic photos!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

such a perfect city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

you have captured a vast part of a character of the city through your photos
and indeed, a charming one.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful city!



Kampflamm said:


> Wish we had a proper winter like that here in western Germany.


You call that a proper winter? :lol:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool night shots....I like them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vilnius :cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

quite beautiful!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

What a great thread! I was just there last week and loved it! I really enjoy your photography as well! 

I just finished my photos from the trip. Ive noticed and lot of the same locations.

*Vilnius - flickr*


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Taken by myself yesterday


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks good! 

p.s. from which place?


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely city and the snow makes it lovelier.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nicely shot of a charming city and the cluster of modern buildings is beautifully changing the skyline.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Amazing photos! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Your photos are amazing. Always a great pleasure.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a beautiful shots!  I love Vilnius, great town to explore.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely images, Lettered!!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the Best set if Vilnius pictures I've ever seen!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite nice photos specially the night shots. the city is very beautiful.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)

Cherry blossoms bloom in Vilnius.


----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Lettered (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## ulta (May 28, 2015)

wow what a pleasant charming city!!!

it looks like during the summer must be really pleasant!!!


----------



## Limassoler (Jun 4, 2013)

ulta said:


> wow what a pleasant charming city!!!
> 
> it looks like during the summer must be really pleasant!!!


I was there for 4 days mid-September last year. It was nice, warm and combined with a daytrip to Trakai it gave me the exprerience of absolute relaxation!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely crisp seasonal shots of Vilnius!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

your photos are great and this is such one lovely city.
I like those house roofs covered in snow.


----------



## lapinas (Apr 5, 2015)

New quarters in central Vilnius


----------



## lapinas (Apr 5, 2015)

In the vicinity some more new quarters were built ~10 years ago.


----------



## lapinas (Apr 5, 2015)

One more quarter is being built there.


----------



## lapinas (Apr 5, 2015)

Near Lukiškės square, one out of five Vilnius cottage quarters from the 1890-1910s is situated. 
Houses are built mostly in Jugendstil/Art Nouveau/Secession, that was popular at the time.



























Notice holes on the facade of the building. Those are there from 1944 (WWII).


----------

